# Ivf article in sun papers



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Ladies

Did any of you read the article in one of yesterday's paper re icsi??

Just wondered what you thought about it..

Jillyhen


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Jillyhen

I missed getting yesterday's papers but would love to have read the article - was it good/bad? which paper? my mum might still have the papers she gets quite a few on a sunday dont know y   - without me havin to tell her what i want it for?  

Magicbaby x


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

It was in The Daily Mail and it was very negative about ICSI. I stopped reading it about half way through!


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Link to the article is here: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2140561/IVF-treatment-Fears-1-10-baby-defect-rate-experts-unsure-problems-lie.html

/links


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks for the link - have stopped reading


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Doctors know best and the Daily Mail is known for being sensationalist so I really wouldn't read too much into it.  At the end of the day, if the risks were 'sky high' no way would it be a common practice!


----------

